

Do Ex-Vegans’ Stories Make the Case Against Vegan Diets? - pyre
http://www.theveganrd.com/2010/11/do-ex-vegans%E2%80%99-stories-make-the-case-against-vegan-diets.html

======
preek
Great article. It's an intelligent conversation over different kind of
arguments made by carnivorous and vegan people.

Overall, an enlightening read. Thank you for sharing.

------
nathanielksmith
I'm pleased by the attitude/tone of this author; this doesn't read like a
polemic or even opinion piece, but rather a well thought out and well reasoned
argument.

